# Last Cherokee Snowbear plow of the season?



## bdhunter (Dec 7, 2005)

Well, perhaps the last plow of the 06/07 crazy season ended as crazy as the weather. While the rain washed away most of the last few inches of snow, it also washed out many roads in Maine. It also weakened the roots of many trees that decided to fall blocking these many roads.

So one of the last official pushes of the season came yesterday when a 35' hemlock was uprooted and fell right across our road. No wires were involved, so it was a safe removal. Rather than pull it off the road, I decided to try plowing it with the "toy" Flexblade. Well, the old '92 must have been dreamin it was a D-5 Cat, cause that tree just started to swing out of the road with hardly going above an idle. After the main stalk was shoved aside, a few more pushes got the major debris off too.

So now as the Flexblade rolls into summer storage (on it's own landing gear), not only will it need some touching up from road salt rust, but lots of pine tar has to be cleaned off it too. At least it will smell good sitting there, waiting for next season. 

Now to finally sharpen the blades on the old Craftsman! Enjoy your other three seasons!


----------



## calvin89jeep (Feb 20, 2007)

*Hey Dan*

How ya doing Dan, well cant find anything here locally so I drew up a sketch and am going to try to build my own blade setup. Im going to use a 12 volt winch to raise and lower it and Im only going to use it here in my 100 yard driveway so who cares what it looks like. If I ever get it done I will send you a couple pics of it. Wont be for a while though because I have too many other things on the fire at the moment.
Calvin


----------

